# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod kod kuće

## VedranaV

Kopiram dio o porodima kod kuće s drugog topica:

mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 

...
A doktor na porodu ti bude onaj koji ti se zalomi...I meni se to činilo jako bitno, ali kad je mojoj dr. završilo dežurstvo i ona otišla kući, a meni porod još u toku, skužila sam da sam JA ta koja rađa, a oni su tu samo pomagači i da je sve OK ako imaš povjerenja u "majku prirodu" i svoje tijelo  (Zašto sve rjeđe u to vjerujemo?). 
Ionako ti više znači dobra babica nego doktor.  
Ne brini, sve smo bile već u tvojoj koži, pune pitanja, sve to ako želiš naučiš u hodu. A za "dobar" porod je važnije da si opuštena i vjeruješ da će priroda učiniti svoje, nego da baš znaš sve termine i tehnike disanja.  
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 uto stu 25, 2003 10:30 am           


LunaMo

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:54:02)
Postovi: 116
Lokacija: Zagreb-zapad 
To isto slusam... srela sam i pricala sa dosta (recimo starijih mama) koje mi govore da nisu isle na nikakva predavanja niti tecajeve, i da su samo pratile ritam koji beba namece sama. A i dosta se pise sad o prirodnim porodjajima. Ja sam MM izbacila pred mjesec dana ideju da bi rodila doma... odustala sam nakon 3 dana. Ako sam u blizini bolnice i ako mogu izbjeci komplikacije kojih mozda i nece biti zakaj da budem doma makar njemu vjerujem da bi sve napravio kako treba (ah veterinar-znas kaj to onda znaci!)  

I tak... svasta ja smislim pa odmislim... 

Citam i dalje! Pitam i skitam i dalje.... u hodu 
_________________
Zvrkhanuma u oblacima! 
 Pikulica 21.04.2004.

 uto stu 25, 2003 11:42 am           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
Ma i ja bi najrađe rodila doma, ali sam odustala od te ideje jer sam saznala da je kod nas još uvijek gotovo nemoguće dobiti babicu i da nisu niti dovoljno obučene za to , niti da imaju ovlasti, pa nitko neće...  
To je nešto na čemu će RODE još dosta morat raditi...ali doći će i taj dan, nadam se..  
A MM nije veterinar  , pa računam isključivo na njegovu emocionalnu podršku, kao i 1. put.  
Sam da ti kažem, ja sam dosad već nekoliko puta promijenila odluku o mjestu poroda, tak da svi po malo "skitamo".  
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 uto stu 25, 2003 1:23 pm           


Anči

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (16:23:25)
Postovi: 208
Lokacija: Zagreb 
mama Juanita...ako se ja odlučim za porod kod kuće, ne pada mi na pamet ni zvat babicu nego bi to obavili potpuno neasistirano...ako su žene mogle u polju radit i onda doć doma, leć na slamu i obavit porod, kao što mnoge još uvijek rade, ne vidim zašto ne bi mogli naučit neke stvari iz knjiga 
_________________
Karlo , 21.09.2003 u 23.03 
Djevica/blizanac, mami djevici i tati ribici 

 sri stu 26, 2003 10:25 am           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
Anči, ja bih ipak doma babicu, ipak nikad ne znaš dal' može nešto krivo krenut, nisam sigurna dal' je znanje iz knjiga dovoljno, praksa je praksa.  
Mislim da nisu slučajno žene koje su već rađale pomagale ženama kod poroda.  Moja ideja je da bi prava babica trebala biti više prijateljica, podrška i dodatna sigurnost. 
Ali, gdje smo mi još od toga...? 
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 sri stu 26, 2003 1:02 pm           


Anči

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (16:23:25)
Postovi: 208
Lokacija: Zagreb 
Ja bi onda prije prijateljicu koja je i sama rodila, i moju mamu da budu s nama...ako bi bila doma... 

Jer ako ćemo čekat da educiraju babice o tome, onda će eventualno naše unuke tako rađat...
_________________
Karlo , 21.09.2003 u 23.03 
Djevica/blizanac, mami djevici i tati ribici 

 sri stu 26, 2003 1:19 pm           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 



> Jer ako ćemo čekat da educiraju babice o tome, onda će eventualno naše unuke tako rađat...


Ne mislim da treba čekati, zato smo mi tu da vršimo pritisak i da ih natjeramo! 
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 sri stu 26, 2003 1:25 pm           


Anči

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (16:23:25)
Postovi: 208
Lokacija: Zagreb 
Ali kužiš što hoću reć... 

Iako je to dvosjekli mač...ako ih budu educirali, da li stvarno želim biti nečiji pokusni kunić pa da na meni vježba dok ne stekne praksu??  

Ma joooj...idem ja u inozemstvo za slijedeće i gotovo... 

Gle me...sin mi ima malo preko dva mjeseca a ja već planiram slijedeći porod 
_________________
Karlo , 21.09.2003 u 23.03 
Djevica/blizanac, mami djevici i tati ribici 

 sri stu 26, 2003 1:59 pm           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
Pa nadam se da ti ne bi na porod poslali doma neku curu kojoj je to prvi! 
Mislim, one ionako u bolnicama imaju praksu i rade to svakodnevno. A na kućne porode se vani šalju iskusne babice. 
Koliko sam ja skužila, njima ( u HR) fali dodatno visoko obrazovanje, a ne praksa da bi mogle samostalno ( bez liječnika) pratit porod. I da se to onda ozakoni. 


"Gle me...sin mi ima malo preko dva mjeseca a ja već planiram slijedeći porod " 

Neka, nikad nije prerano za pripreme...  
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 sri stu 26, 2003 2:16 pm           


Felix 24

Pridružen/a: 12. 11. 2003. (11:17:08)
Postovi: 21
 poznajem bivsu med. sestru od kojih 60tak godina koja je svojedobno radila i kao babica i patronazna sestra. rekla mi je da su ranije patronazne sestre obilazile doma trudnice prije poroda i educirale ih, a uvijek su sa sobom imale svu opremu za porod. ako bi se desilo da zena dobije trudove, pomogle bi trudnici pri porodu doma i sve ok, idemo dalje. veli da je to ranije bilo normalno i da je bezveze sto su to ukinuli. da li neka od vasih mama ima takvo iskustvo? nisam za to znala, ali super mi zvuci. 
upitala sam ju sto misli o porodu doma i veli da ako je zena educirana, psihicki spremna i psihicki stabilna i trudnoca je normalna, najvjerojatnije nece biti problema. sve nesto mislim da se jednog dana dogovorim s njom  
sad sam se nesto sjetila, da li je porod kod kuce kod nas ilegalan? hocu reci, ako nesto krene po krivu, da li bi zena koja je pomagala mogla dospjeti u zatvor? kako to izgleda s pravne strane??

 sri stu 26, 2003 5:16 pm           


nalovren

Pridružen/a: 24. 11. 2003. (22:24:21)
Postovi: 4
Lokacija: Knežija 
Sve to o rađanju doma je jako lijepo, ali što ako se stvar zakomplicira? Moja frendica je počela normalno rađati ali se beba počela okretati i sve se zakompliciralo pa je završilo s carskim rezom. Bolje da mi rađamo u bolnici, ali da se uvjeti rađanja poboljšaju, da postoji više opcija itd...
_________________
mikica

 sri stu 26, 2003 9:36 pm           


marta

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:56:38)
Postovi: 101
 Felix, porod doma u RH nije ilegalan, nego jednostavno uopce ne postoji u zakonu. Kao sto kaze tvoja poznanica, ako je zena educirana, zdrava, fizicki i psihicki, normalne trrudnoce, tada kucni porod ne nosi nista vise rizika nego bolnicki. Tako kazu svjetske statistike. 
Ako nase primalje uspiju dobiti visoko obrazovanje moci ce obavljati kucne porode. Ja se tome jako veselim.
_________________
Članica Udruge Roda

 sri stu 26, 2003 10:32 pm           


LunaMo

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:54:02)
Postovi: 116
Lokacija: Zagreb-zapad 
Zato me i moj veterinar (MM) ipak razuvjerio da ne radjam doma, nikad ne znas kaj se moze zakomplicirati i od hira napravis #%*=?&#" bebici. 

A ak kome vjerujem onda je to MM-veterinar!  
_________________
Zvrkhanuma u oblacima! 
 Pikulica 21.04.2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 8:52 am           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
Uopće ne mislim da je porod kod kuće hir. Dapače, postoje dokazi da je manje komplikacija i intervencija upravo zbog ambijenta koji je toliko bitan, jer porodom upravljaju hormoni, a znamo da na njih lako mogu utjecati vanjske okolnosti. (Ima o tome opširnije na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=137&Show=742 

Naravno da se stvari mogu zakomplicirati. Zato je bitno da je bolnica udaljena najviše 15-20 min., tako se to na zapadu već godinama radi i sve jako dobro funkcionira. 
Definitivno se treba boriti za bolje uvjete rađanja u bolnici, ali paralelno i za mogućnost izbora kućnog poroda, jer ima žena kojima ambijent bolnice ulijeva povjerenje, ali i onih kojima jako odmaže.  
Nije za svakoga isto rješenje najbolje.
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 9:20 am           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
quote: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by marta: 
Ako nase primalje uspiju dobiti visoko obrazovanje moci ce obavljati kucne porode. Ja se tome jako veselim. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Marta, apsolutno potpisujem! 
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 9:22 am           


LunaMo

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:54:02)
Postovi: 116
Lokacija: Zagreb-zapad 
MJ(Mamma Juanita) pod hir nisam mislila nikoga uvrijediti, vec gledam svoje vijuge kak se stalno mijenjaju. Sve jer hocu sto vise saznati. Pa istina da bi bilo najljepse roditi doma uz MM i samo njega. osim toga vec mi dosta grozno 2xmjesecno siriti se po stolovima, i ne znam dal je ikome ugodno i SUPER na pregledima(vaginalnim). Beba je dio njega i mene. 

No ipak mi je bitnije da mi je bebica ako zagusti na mjestu gdje nemoram razmisljati dal ce mi uletiti pomoc ili cu cekati ne znam niti ja kolko ... 

Ne znam dal me razumijes?! Mislim da je normalan strah za nekoga tko je dio tebe, a i jos k tome prvi puta to prolazim i ne zelim slucajnosti u propustima. Ak sam se dobro izrazila... 

ma zapetljala sam se.. bar se tak osjecam...  

Da je i jos jedna osoba uz nas(post ispred) genijalno! Samo sto manje ljudi i sto smirenije i bez velike frke i panike!
_________________
Zvrkhanuma u oblacima! 
 Pikulica 21.04.2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 10:11 am           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
Ma razumijem te.  Samo hoću reći da bi trebala postojat mogućnost izbora, a ne da se unaprijed određuje što je za koga bolje. Prije 3 godine i ja bih se toga bojala, a sad nekak' imam totalno povjerenje u svoje tijelo i "majku prirodu" i jedino čega se bojim su nepotrebne intervencije  . Ali ipak se nisam odlučila za porod doma, jer imam potrebu da je babica uz mene (naravno i MM  ).
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 10:23 am           


Anči

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (16:23:25)
Postovi: 208
Lokacija: Zagreb 
Jedini razlog zašto se ja ne bi na to odlučila je odnos koji imaju prema ženi kad dođe u bolnicu - u onoj priči o neasistiranom porodu doma mi se kosa digla na glavi kad sam pročitala kako su dijete odnijeli i svakom prodali različitu priču da bi na kraju priznali da je sve ok i da su to napravili samo zbog kućnog poroda...   
_________________
Karlo , 21.09.2003 u 23.03 
Djevica/blizanac, mami djevici i tati ribici 

 čet stu 27, 2003 11:44 am           


LunaMo

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:54:02)
Postovi: 116
Lokacija: Zagreb-zapad 
Da, vis, i to isto, grozan pristup... 


_________________
Zvrkhanuma u oblacima! 
 Pikulica 21.04.2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 11:52 am           


Felix 24

Pridružen/a: 12. 11. 2003. (11:17:08)
Postovi: 21
 porod kod kuce vs. rodiliste 
zbog argumenata koje je navela mama Juanita, a i zbog govora svoje intuicije, nadam se da ce mi okolnosti omoguciti da jednog dana rodim kod kuce. nisam jos rodila niti ikad bila trudna, tako da ne znam kako zena razmislja pod utjecajem trudnoce, ali cini mi se da bi svi trebali vise slusati svoju intuiciju nego razum - a jos manje razum drugih ljudi. 

ja sam recimo tip osobe kojoj je najprirodniji porod kod kuce. usprkos mogucim komplikacijama, udaljenosti od operacijske sale, doktora i 'strucnjaka'. uspros svemu tome. nazalost, u zivotu sam par mjeseci provela po bolnicama, obilazeci lijecnike i sl. rezultat toga je da im uopce ne vjerujem. sta sam vidjela, cega sam se naslusala, od krivih dijagnoza do hrpe i hrpe antibiotika koje sam pila bez razloga, do 'gresaka' pri operaciji. o nehumanom i nezainteresiranom odnosu da ne govorim. niti o opremljenosti bolnica, higijenskim uvjetima i sl. ali to sve znamo. npr. higijena, brijanje i klistir nisu stvari koje me plase. strah me da ce me siliti da radim ono sto intuitivno ne zelim, da ce mi raditi stvari od kojih se osjecam napeto i pod stresom. 

moj ginekolog je najugodniji, najpametniji, najljubazniji, naj naj naj ginekolog kojeg znam. ali svejedno, pri obicnom pregledu sam tako napeta da obicno izbacim spekulum van iz sebe. ako se tako osjecam u koliko-toliko poznatoj okolini, kako bih reagirala na nepoznati ambijent, jarko svjetlo, strane ljude oko sebe, stranu odjecu i mirise na sebi, i jos uz to se moram nekako opustiti da bi bolovi bili sto manji?? znajuci sebe, jako lose. poprilicno sam uvjerena da bi takvu situaciju moje tijelo dozivjelo kao napad, i da bi reagiralo - obranom. 

jos jedna stvar. smatram da dijete dozivljava porod mnogo traumaticnije nego majka. i da mu treba osigurati najugodniji ambijent da upozna svoje roditelje. mislim da dijete itekako reagira na majcin strah, napetost ili osjecaj ugode, samopouzdanje i opustenost. mislim da se dijete koje nije uplaseno poroda aktivno sudjelovati u porodu. nece biti zgrceno i uplaseno kao kad osjeti da mamu jako boli i da je jako uplasena. i da, i ako je na zadak ili na nogice, da ce biti manja sansa da bude problema pri porodu nego u bolnici. da ponovim, smatram da premalo cijenimo i uzimamo u obzir netjelesne aspekte. nasa podsvijest igra puno vecu ulogu u nasim zivotima nego sto smo toga svjesni. i zato ju ne treba zanemariti, nego joj pomoci da nam olaksa najvazniji trenutak u zivotu. 

sto se mene tice, imam srecu zivim 1 min autom, odnosno 5 min pjeske od rodilista. mislim da nekoliko minuta vise manje ne igra ulogu ukoliko dodje do komplikacija. 

naravno, ne zelim nista tvrditi decidirano, nego pustam svom tijelu i svojoj intuiciji da me vodi i da mi u pravom trenutku kaze gdje cu biti najsigurnija i najopustenija. ono sto mi je vazno, sto je naglasila i VedranaV, je da imam izbor. ako imamo izbor koju filozofiju, religiju, posao, zivotnog partnera, prijatelje, hobi, smisao u zivotu izabrati, mislim da trebamo imati pravo i na odabir nacina radjanja djeteta. jer svaka od nas je razlicita i opustena je i sigurna u sebe u potpuno razlicitim situacijama. 

jos da je u drustvu, a posebno u rodilistima, vise tolerancije... 

raspisala sam se, nemojte zamjeriti, dosla mi inspiracija  

 čet stu 27, 2003 12:28 pm           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 
Felix, ne da ti ništa ne zamjeram nego sve potpisujem!  
Trebalo bi dio ovog tvog posta iskoristiti za jedan mali Roda- manifest, bez zezancije.  
To je stvarno apsurdno da danas možeš imati izbor želiš li zadržati trudnoću ili ne, a da ne možemo birati kako ćemo rađati, a to nitko umjesto nas ne može napraviti!
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 1:59 pm           


zrinka

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (08:58:20)
Postovi: 131
Lokacija: Split, Lijepa nasa 
cure, bas ste super, kako fino argumentirano razgovarate o ovoj dosta diskutabilnoj problematici , porodima kod kuce
_________________
članica Udruge RODA od prvog dana 
Mislav 18.09.2001.

 čet stu 27, 2003 2:11 pm           


LunaMo

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:54:02)
Postovi: 116
Lokacija: Zagreb-zapad 
hmmm... sto se tice feelinga u bolnicama, nemam namjeru nikoga niti ovo niti ono, zato sto sam i ja provela vecinu svoje osnovne skole po bolnicama, tak da sto se averzije tog okruzenja tice-mrzim ih iz dna duse. No isto tako taj moj boravak nije imao ama bas nikakvog pozitivnog ishoda, ono sto je i bilo samnom nikad necu saznati kao sto nisu niti doktori znali, niti po nasim bolnicama(a sve sam ih prosla) niti po vani (Svicarska). Moja "bolest" nestala je kako je i nastala, no trebalo joj je punih 8 i pol godina. 
Zato vjeruj mi Felix, kad se sjetim bolnice i nocnih odlazaka na hitnu i ostajanja u bolnici po 2-3 tjedna negdje i po mjesec i pol do dva, odlazak na porod me i vise nego podsjeca na to. I sve vezano uz te dogadjaj (da ne govorim inekcije davane na uzasno osjetljiva mjesta... govorim o ocima), do infuzije svakih 6 sati, pucanja zila na rukama i nogama jer vise nisu imali mjesta za pikanje... i sl. govorim o tome da sam bila skolsko dijete-osnovna skola. 

Rado bi, da postoje uvjeti, rodila doma.. gdje nebi osjecala ledeni prostor radjaone. Strah od neceg negativnog kad najmanje ocekujes jaci je od straha i averzije prema radjaoni. A strah od radjanja... nemogu definirati jer neznam dal me strah novog osjecaja, jer boli se sigurno ne bojim. Tu moram reci da sam tata-mata. 

No i sad sam presla u druge neke price.. cini mi se. 

Htjela sam samo reci, mislim da je psiha najveci cimbenik i u trudnocama i u zivotu opcenito, stavovima, nacinu shvacanja zivota. Koliko mozemo utjecati na svoja razmisljanja, na osjecaje pa i na vlastito ozdravljenje(nebi covjek vjerovao?!-ali istina). Ja necu sebi stvoriti averziju vecu nego sto je vec imam, vec pokusat izbjec takve stavove radi sebe i Pikulice same. Makar bila i u najruznijoj radjaoni, zamislit cu je kao najljepsu jer necu da stres, strah ili tjeskobu prenesem bebici. Jer na zalost za sada nemam izbora i odabrati porod doma. 

Eto i ja sam se raspisala... moram priznat da mi fali ono usmeno komuniciranje, jer dok dodje odgovor osjecaji se vec ili prebace na druge ili... ma znate vec... 
_________________
Zvrkhanuma u oblacima! 
 Pikulica 21.04.2004.

 čet stu 27, 2003 2:31 pm           


Felix 24

Pridružen/a: 12. 11. 2003. (11:17:08)
Postovi: 21
 naravno, Luna, lako je nama laicima teoretizirati dok se jos ni nismo prihvatili posla.. situacija je trenutno takva kakva je i treba se prilagoditi tako da beba i ti dobijete najvise. 

odlicna ti je namjera da rodiliste zamislis lijepim i ugodnim.. za to ce trebati maste, nazalost  ali nadam se da ces uspjeti sprovesti u djelo ono sto smatras najvaznijim za sebe! pokusaj zadrzati pozitivno razmisljanje usprkos vanjskim utjecajima! 

a o utjecaju psihe na zdravlje i bolesti 200% se slazem da ga ima jako, jako puno. 

mislim da bi bilo manje bolesti, stresova, pa cak i razvoda brakova, a puno sretnijih ljudi da uvedemo u skole predmet 'kako stvoriti i odrzati samopouzdanje, povjerenje u sebe i toleranciju prema drugim bicima na zemlji - u cetiri rijeci: kako bezuvjetno voljeti sebe' 

ali to je vec tema za sebe 

 čet stu 27, 2003 5:02 pm           


Felix 24

Pridružen/a: 12. 11. 2003. (11:17:08)
Postovi: 21
 hvala, Juanita 

 čet stu 27, 2003 5:05 pm           


VedranaV

Pridružen/a: 08. 11. 2003. (11:41:48)
Postovi: 96
 Lijepo vas je čitati  

Za Anči, pitali smo u drugim rodilištima da li je odvajanje majke i djeteta nakon poroda koji nije u rodilištu standardna praksa, kao i preventivno davanje antibiotika pa su rekli da ne, da imaju povremeno porode vani, npr. u autu  i da se jednako ponašaju prema tim mamama i djeci kao i prema onima koje su rodile u rodilištu.
_________________
predsjednica Udruge RODA

 pet stu 28, 2003 7:35 am           


Anči

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (16:23:25)
Postovi: 208
Lokacija: Zagreb 
Ma znam ja to, čula sam i za par slučajeva u Petrovoj gdje je žena rodila pred vratima u autu jer je kasno stigla do bolnice i sve je poslije bilo rutinski - ali barem je krenula u bolnicu... 

Ne znam...meni je najbliža bolnica Merkur, tu sad i spadam po mjestu prebivališta...a imam još barem godinu dana prije nego ću se ponovo bacit na posao pa ćemo vidjeti 
_________________
Karlo , 21.09.2003 u 23.03 
Djevica/blizanac, mami djevici i tati ribici 

 pet stu 28, 2003 9:09 am           


mamma Juanita

Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (12:41:37)
Postovi: 77
Lokacija: Novi Zagreb 


( "...pitali smo u drugim rodilištima da li je odvajanje majke i djeteta nakon poroda koji nije u rodilištu standardna praksa, kao i preventivno davanje antibiotika pa su rekli da ne..")  
I mene je, kao i Anči (a vjerojatno i mnoge druge) rastužila i razljutila priča neasistiranog poroda bračnog para Erdelja, pa me malo ipak tješi da takav tretman nije uobičajena praksa. 
Luna Mo,  . Nadam se da kroz tako nešto nikad više nećeš morat prolazit. Ja imam puno manje traumatično iskustvo, ali me to dalje u životu navelo na oprez i potaknulo da svaki put kad doktor nešto prepisuje ili preporučuje meni ili mojoj obitlji, to malo preispitam prije nego pristanem: ja sam u srednjoj školi imala običnu anginu, a kako sam alergična na penicilin, školska dr. mi je dala eritromicin. Nije me upozorila da može imati velike nuspojave i, drage moje, taj lijek je meni oštetio jetru! Tek nakon 2 tjedna u zaraznoj su priznali da moja žutica nije virusna (svi markeri stalno negativni), nego uzrokovana eritromicinom! 
Srećom, jetra se obnavlja (uz strogu dijetu od godinu dana) i ja sam se oporavila. A vidim da se taj lijek još uvijek jako široko koristi, čak i u trudnoći...  
Nitko za takve stvari ne odgovara, pa onda valjda mi imamo pravo sami malo proučiti i birati između onoga što nam medicina sugerira. 
Sorry, ponovno digresija  , možda da stvarno promijenimo ime teme...  

Felix, nema na čemu... 
_________________
Klara, 12.10. 2000. 
blaco ili seka, oko 23. 1. 2004.

 pet stu 28, 2003 9:10 am

----------


## Felix

evo da prva odgovorim. imam jedno pitanje: zna li netko kako je to regulirano u drugim zemljama? za nizozemsku i svedsku znam da je omoguceno i uobicajeno, kako stoji u njemackoj, austriji, engleskoj, sad, kanadi...???

----------


## zrinka

znam da je i u irskoj uobicajno
zene dobivaju doma one letke u post sanducic o porodima kod kuce, o babicama, tj babice se reklamiraju...

----------


## marta

Moguce je u svim skandinavskim zemljama, u SAD ovisi od drzave do drzave kako je zakonski regulirano al mislim da je u svim drzavama dozvoljeno, mislim da je regulirano i u kanadi.

----------


## marta

sad sam se sjetila, tj zrinka me je sjetila da je moguce i u Velikoj Britaniji.

----------

U Velikoj Britaniji je to već dugo moguće, čak postoji i opcija da ne dođe samo babica nego i doktor ako žena tako hoće, a koliko znam ne prave probleme ni ako je neasistirano...

----------


## Felix

da li je u svim tim zemljama preduvjet da je babica visokoskolski obrazovana? 

razmisljam da li bi bilo moguce da 'uvezemo' babice dok se nase ne odskoluju. naravno, kad se jednom promijene zakoni i omoguci najprirodnija stvar na svijetu..  :? 

i jos jedna stvar. da li netko zna koji je sve pribor potreban babici za porod? sto obicno nose sa sobom? imaju li nprl infuziju, drip, opremu za sivanje, vakuum ili nesto slicno? 

i rado bih znala jos nesto, iako pretpostavljam da je odgovor negativan: da li babice kod poroda doma ponekad ipak naprave epiziotomiju? nose li pribor za to ili se po defaultu smatra da porod kod kuce ide bez toga?

nadam se iscrpnom odgovoru upucenih roda koje zive malo zapadnije i sjevernije od nas (a i onih domacih roda, naravno, ako znaju)  :D  :D

----------


## marta

nemam ti sad vremena o tome pisati, al radimo na tome.

----------


## Ancica

U Kanadi se moze roditi kod kuce. Babice su visokoskolovane (sveucilisna diploma). One mogu asistirati pri porodu i kod kuce i u bolnici (po zelji majke) dok god su trudnoca i porod normalni.

Felix24, mislim da ne mozes "uvoziti" babice iz drugih zemalja u Hrvatsku za porod kod kuce zbog toga sto one nisu ovlastene odrzavati svoju praksu u Hrvatskoj (od strane hrvatskih regulativnih organa).

----------


## marta

a postoji naravno i jezicna barijera.

----------


## emy

Ovdje se u Svicarskoj porod kod kuce razlikuje od kantona do kantona.
Npr. u talijanskom dijelu to nije moguce, i ne postoji nikakav "servis" koji bi to omogucio, ali zato u njemackom dijelu svicarske porod kod kuce je vec duze vremena omogucen. 
Za francuski dio ne znam.  :Sad: (

----------


## mamma Juanita

Moja sestra je nedavno rodila kod kuće, u Londonu. Koliko znam, babice su bile čak 2 (jedna od njih njena prijateljica), visoko su obrazovane i nose pribor kojeg Felix spominje, zlu ne trebalo. Epiziotomija se izbjegava i uglavnom nije potrebna, ali ako želiš ili one procijene da bi bilo bolje (što sumnjam da bi tako procijenile ), svaka krajnja odluka je na tebi.
(sister je to bilo 1. dijete, puknuće je bilo vrlo maleno tako da nije bilo potrebno ni šivati)
Po potrebi te zašiju. 
Ako se nešto zakomplicira, a to je kod kućnih poroda puno, puno rjeđe nego kod bolničkih (zbog toga što kućni ambijent pomaže da hormoni dobro odrade svoje; maksimalno se izbjegavaju intervencije tipa drip koje često samo zakompliciraju porod i žena ima puno veću kontrolu nad porodom nego u bolnici), ako dakle ipak postane potrebno otići u bolnicu, bitno je da primalja ima ugovor s bolnicom i da ste tamo za max 20 min.

Ideja je zapravo ta da se one trude što manje petljati i majci govoriti što da radi, nego je bodre, masiraju i ohrabruju da sama sluša tijelo i određuje mjesto, položaje. Takodjer se maksimalno prilagođavaju tvojim željama u smislu želiš li si olakšati porod i aromaterapijom, homeopatskim pripravcima ili sl. 
Često se u medicinskim krugovima bespotrebno poteže pitanje sterilnosti prostora. Naime, dokazano je da bebi NE TREBA sterilan ambijent, već da je što prije u kontaktu s majkom čime prima njezina antitijela.
Dapače, kažu da je bolje da se beba rodi u okruženju u kojem će biti, nego da se pri povratku iz bolnice mora privikavati na novi kućni prostor.

Također je upitno koliko mogu biti sterilne bolnice kroz koje cirkulira ogroman broj ljudi i to bolesnih.
Taj argument protiv kućnog poroda je jedan od klimavijih.
Dovoljno je pogledati statistike i vidjeti da  kućni porod ne da je jednako siguran kao bolnički, nego sigurniji.
Veliki broj tih istraživanja je obavio pionir modernog porodništva, dr. Michel Odent sa svojim timom, i on ih je sam nazvao "politički neprihvatljivima" za širu struku. Eto cure, istražujte dalje :D , a ovo je link na njegovu stranicu:
www.michelodent.com ili http://www.birthworks.org/bwodent.html

----------


## VedranaV

Samo sam htjela napomenuti da ove sve tvrdnje i statistike vrijede za asistirani porod kod kuće i to u slučaju da je trudnoća bez komplikacija (a npr. pušenje u trudnoći se smatra komplikacijom, višeplodne trudnoće isto, položaj zatkom isto itd.)

----------

Znam...mojoj mami je prijatelj iz Londona koji je dugo godina tamo doktor izjavio da mene nijedan ginekolog ne bi htio primit za kontroliranje trudnoće zbog pušenja...iskreno, to mi je malo glupo, ali eto... :?   :Rolling Eyes:  

Istu stvar je rekao i za mog tatu koji se liječi od raka a nije prestao pušit...da bi mu doktor rekao da mu ne trati vrijeme...

Mislim...znam ja da je pušenje štetno itd...ali odbit čovjeku terapiju i pustit ga da umre, ili ženi kontrolirat trudnoću samo zato što je pušač??  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

Ja sam rodila doma.
I ovdje se pusenje smatra komplikacijom medutim to ne znaci da te nece primiti na preglede ali znaci da neces moci naci babicu koja ce ti doci na porod doma.
Sto se pribora za porod kod kuce tice, on je stvarno minimalan. Iskreno, spiska se niti ne sjecam vise ali znam da nisu donosile nikakvu specijalnu opremu. Jedini "specijalniji komad" opreme koji mi sada pada na pamet je nesto za ciscenje disnih putova.

----------


## Felix

Mc Gonagall, ti si moj idol  :D  :D 

sad mi je pao jedan ratni plan na pamet. pribor mozemo kupiti i same u ljekarni, zar ne? a ako se dogovorimo sa nekom babicom da asistira dogadjaj, to je to, zar ne? zvuci mi vrlo jednostavno.

u slucaju komplikacija, nazvati hitnu ili otici u bolnicu.. zaista ne vjerujem da bi odbili pomoci zeni, iako je ucinila 'glupost'  :shock:  i pokusala roditi doma.  koliko god na ovim stranicama komentirale nehumanost i nerazumijevanje medicinskog osoblja, ne vjerujem da bi presli tu granicu, odbijanja pomoci.

jos sam jednu stvar htjela prokomentirati. mene je prica bracnog para Erdelje takodjer s jedne strane raznjezila, s druge rastuzila. medjutim, cini mi se da ne bi trebali generalizirati: mozda, da su podviknuli i zauzeli cvrsci stav prema osoblju bolnice, bi dobila bebu prije i ranije otisli doma. takodjer, mogli su potpisati da izlaze ranije i otici. mogli su odbiti antibiotike. znam da je lako sad biti general nakon bitke, ali zelim reci da je to sto im se dogodilo jedan dogadjaj koji ne treba unaprijed generalizirati.

----------


## mayah79

Meni stvarno nije jasno zasto se "ne dozvoljava" porod kod kuce... mislim prije 20-30 godina je to bilo sasvim normalno. Evo moja baba je bila babica u svoje vrijeme i sama je isla i poradjala zene po kucama i to godinama. Jeste to bilo davno, al je bilo. I nikada nije radila epiziotomiju i poradjala je prvorotke. Izmedju ostalog porodila je i moju dajdzincu cije su obje bebe bile teske oko 5 kg, bez epiziotomije i bez komplikacija, a moj dragi dajdza je bio prisutan svo vrijeme i pomagao. To je bilo '74 i '76, znaci ipak ne TAKO davno. Ja sam je molila da mene porodi kod kuce i malo mi je falilo da je i ubjedim, ali zbog komplikacija u zadnjih 10 dana trudnoce ipak je odustala. (na kraju sam rodila carskim, ali je to druga prica)

----------


## VedranaV

Babice kod nas nisu samostalni djelatnici i ne smiju asistirati na porodima same. Ne postoji studij primaljstva nego samo srednja škola, a babice već godinama pokušavaju dobiti od Ministarstva zdravstva da se takav studij osnuje.

----------

Felix, zasto sam ti idol? Nije da me smeta, samo hocu znati :D 

Medicinsko osoblje vam NE SMIJE odbiti pomoc. Po meni, zena ne mora porod zavrsiti doma ali moze veci dio napraviti doma i doci u bolnicu pred sam kraj. Cinjenica je da doktori nemaju blage veze da li si prije dolaska u bolnicu imala trudove 10 ili 3 sata a duzim boravkom doma si u opustenoj atmosferi, mozes jesti i piti, hodati, plesati... To sve ako se mama osjeca tako sigurnom, naravno. Moj prvi porod je bio takav. Dosla sam u rodiliste skroz otvorena, nakon 9 sati trudova.

----------


## Felix

McGonagall, pa zato sto si koliko sam shvatila rodila doma!   :Smile:   obzirom da kod nas nije ni blizu da se prve babice-to-be upisu na 'babinjacki' fakultet i pocnu pomagati pri porodima doma, a nekih 7-10 godina koliko bi valjda trebalo da dodje do toga ipak ne namjerevam cekati, sto da radim? makar i za 3-4 godine kad su u planu djecica. eventualno da moj dragi 'slozi' sluzbeni put u europu na mjesec-dva, pa ja podjem s njim i usput rodim  :D  ali takve se stvari ne mogu bas predvidjati..

a to za rodiliste, pa mozes valjda reci 'uuuups,  :shock: STVARNO NISAM mislila da cu tako brzo rodit!   :Smile:  NAARAVNO da sam planirala roditi kod vas.. ali eto, desilo se!'  :D  :D  mogu oni sumnjati, ali sta sad? 

mayah, 70-tih je puno stvari bilo drugacije.. kao sto sam negdje vec postala, moja mama je radjala '77 i '79 u petrovoj i kad sam ju pitala jesu li ju rezali pogledala me ko da sam pala s marsa! kakvo rezanje? pa to se radi samo ako stvaaarno treba.. njoj naravno da nije trebalo, a bila je prvorotka ne bas u cvijetu porodiljne mladosti..
reci to doktorima i babicama koji rade u petrovoj danas!

----------


## Felix

samo da dodam, moja pokojna baka je rodila sestero djece u 8 godina  :shock:  :shock:  negdje tamo nakon 2.svj. rata. navodno je prvo dijete imalo 6 kila (ako ne bas 6, sigurno 5,5 kg), a baka je bila visoka manje od metar i pol.. pa si mislite..   :? 
na moju veliku zalost, vec dugo je pokojna. rado bih ju ispitala sve o tim  dogadjajima!

----------

Felix  :Smile:  Ali vjeruj mi, nemam ti na cemu biti idol, nije to ama bas nista posebno nego samo prirodno.
Oni u bolnici ne mogu znati nikako koliko si vec u trudovima. Ne mogu niti sumnjati jer nije nista posebno neobicno roditi u sat vremena od prvoga truda. Ima takvih sretnica.
I ne bi ti preporucila put u Evropu jer bi na kraju morala dosta toga platiti iz vlastitoga dzepa jer nisi njihov drzavljanin.
Mislim da bi ja, da radam u Hr, napravila onako kako sam napravila na svome prvome porodu. Dosla tiskati u bolnicu. Nisam ni tada vidila a ni dan danas jos ne vidim zasto bi dosla ranije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Babice kod nas nisu samostalni djelatnici i ne smiju asistirati na porodima same. Ne postoji studij primaljstva nego samo srednja škola, a babice već godinama pokušavaju dobiti od Ministarstva zdravstva da se takav studij osnuje.


Možda je ovo prilika da obavijestimo sve zainteresirane da će se sljedeću subotu (13.12.) održati okrugli stol na Sv. Duhu na tu temu, zaboravih u koliko sati (u jutro?).

Vedrana, nadopuni me i ispravi, ako sam nešto krivo napisala.

----------


## VedranaV

U 10 ujutro.
Ali ići će nakon tombole obavijest sa svim detaljima.

----------


## Felix

McGonagall, vjerojatno si u pravu sto se tice placanja poroda vani. iako mi se to sad ne cini velika cifra - a novac manje vise nije u pitanju, pa koliko bi trebala kostati babica? doduse, vjerojatno kosta i administracija, papirologija, i sl.  :?  ideja je sama po sebi komplicirana (kao i porodjaj u postojni ili feldbachu) i samim tim dodatan stres.

ali ja ne zelim doci tiskati u bolnicu! to ne smatram porodjajem kod kuce nego u rodilistu. naravno da je to i jedna od opcija, ali ne privlaci me bas ideja da se opustam doma i prodisujem trudove znajuci da cu uskoro u najvecim trudovima obuci se, prohodati do auta, pa voziti se u autu, prijem u bolnicu, ctg, nova sredina, svadjanje oko plana poroda.. to je upravo porodjaj koji nekako zelim izbjeci. na kraju rodim u rodilistu, beba i ja smo odvojene od treceg clana - tate, a zelim i njega svih tih prvih sati i dana nakon sto se beba rodi. da smo u svedskoj, otisla bih kao fortuna u hotel gdje bih mogla odmah prvu noc spavati sa dvije najdraze osobe na svijetu.

svejedno KADA dosla u rodiliste, na kraju ipak dospijevam na tudji teren. i gubim veliki dio kontrole vec u startu..   :Sad:

----------


## Felix

nisam jos skuzila kako se editira, no, skuzile ste, KADA sam jednom dosla u rodilista, gubim kontrolu..

----------

Je, meni je taj put u rodiliste prvi puta bio stravican dio. Uz to pojma nisam imala da sam skroz otvorena. Uz najvece trudove sam radila prebacivanje u rodilste :? 
Ne usudim se napisati neku tocnu cijenu poroda. Jednom sam citala da su jednoj zeni trazili 28000kr za porod bez intervencija. To je oko 2800 eura.
U swe ne moras ici u hotel da bi tata mogao biti s vama, u rodilistima postoje obiteljske sobe. Ako nije guzva, skupa ste u obicnoj.
Gle, sad nemoj slucajno misliti kako te nagovaram, samo razmisljam naglas, ali zasto bi te itko odvojio od muza? Nitko te ne moze prisiliti ostati u bolnici. Imas pravo izaci iz nje kada te volja, znaci vec 2h nakon poroda, ako potpises. Znam, nije se lako odluciti na to, ali se moze.

----------


## Felix

pa to si i ja cijelo vrijeme mislim. mislim da bih to bila u stanju, naravno ako je sve proslo ok.
hvala, dala si mi dobru ideju  :D 
koja ce doduse dosta pocekati..  :?  ali to je tema s drugog dijela foruma.

----------


## Felix

iako, malo me zbunjuje da nijedna od nasih roda to jos nije ucinila (otisla iz bolnice isti dan kad je rodila)?  :?  ili se varam?

----------


## marta

MIslim da su neke izlazile drugi treci dan. Veliki su pritisci ako zelis otici. A za dijete treba potpisati i otac, pa onda dok tebe nema na njega vrse pritisak i tako.

----------


## marta

Ja sam rodila u utorak, a oni ti taj dan kad rodis kao racunaju nulti pa te pustaju 3. ili 4. Ja sam u petak morala potpisat da idem van jer je po njihovom moj porod bio kompliciran.
Inace bi me drzali ko zna dokad.

----------


## zrinka

poznam dosta svjeza iskustva iz metkovskog rodilista, gdje su rodilje sutradan nakon poroda ako je sve ok, slali doma, jer je rodiliste bilo u radovima...

----------


## Felix

pa cini mi se da bi tako u pravilu i trebalo biti... citajuci price s poroda, primijetila sam da ste se mnoge zalile kako je boravak u bolnici predug i naporan i jedva se cekale vratiti se kuci.

----------


## trimama

Meni je bila stravična pomisao rađati u bolnici tako da sam treći porod obavila skoro doma.Naime imala sam jake trudove,međutim vrlo rijetke.Ali kada je puknuo vodenjak sve je išlo jako brzo da sam jedva stigla u rodilište.Nisu stigli ništa,dok sam tiskala na stolu sestra je ispunjavala prijemni karton,rodila sam nakon par minuta i odmah tražila da me puste doma.Tako sam izbivala svega par sati od kuće.Idući put ću ostati doma,osjećam se dovoljno sigurno za to.

----------

Imam frendicu koja je rodila dva puta, i oba puta izbjegla klistir, brijanje, ctg i sve ostalo što ide uz porod u bolnici...došla im je na vrata i odmah su je vodili da rodi jer je bebi glava bila skoro vani...

----------


## VedranaV

Stavila sam obavijest o tribini o primaljama na:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...918&highlight=

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja bih samo nadodala da je moja sestrična rođena doma, prije nekih 25 godina. Pričala sam s ujnom malo o tome i ona je rekla kako joj je susjeda, koja je primalja, predložila da rodi doma jer je ionak do najbližeg rodilišta bilo oko 1 h vožnje, a oni nisu imali auto, do busa također daleko, a niti taksija baš nije bilo jer je to manje mjesto pa je sve to bilo kompliciranije. Rekla mi je da je sve prošlo ok, ali se više baš ne sjeća previše detalja. Na porodu je bila ta njena susjeda i još nekoliko žena.

----------


## Felix

moram reci da sam se opet zbedirala. jedna kolegica s posla je neki dan rodila, uz sve moguce medicinske intervencije osim carskog. prije poroda sam bila pricala s njom i uvjeravala me kako nikako nije sigurno roditi doma, jer doktori ipak znaju najbolje i nikad ne znas hoce li doci do komplikacija. i evo, rodila je nakon cijelog dana dripa (iako je beba uranila tjedan dana),  epiduralne, naravski rezanja i svih drugih lijepih stvari.  :?  uvjerena sam da je sad jos cvrsca sto se tice tih uvjerenja, jer zaboga, kako bi to ona prezivjela da nije bilo epiduralne??  :shock: 

da ovo podijelim s vama, ponekad razmisljam da li stvarno ima smisla mastati o prirodnom porodu. mozda cu i ja biti jedna od onih zena koje su prije poroda spremne na najgoru bol, a kad ih uhvate trudovi smjesta traze droge, epiduralnu, dajte me rezite da se to sto prije zavrsi, ovo je zadnje dijete, maknite ga od mene da se odmorim.. sto se tice ovog zadnjeg, nevjerojatno koliko zena zapravo zeli biti odvojeno nekoliko sati ili dana od bebe, da se odmori. nisam mislila da bi ikoja rodilja to htjela, ali mnoge mi kazu, tako je najbolje za zenu i dijete, da se odmore.  :shock: 

skrenula sam s teme. zelim reci, vecina prica s poroda koje citam nisu pretjerano obecavajuce za buducu rodilju. nikad nisam smatrala da je porod po defaultu brz i bezbolan, ali malo se obeshrabrim kad vidim koliko vas je rodilo pod dripom, epiziotomijom, i sl. vjerojatno bi bilo drugacije da vas pitali zelite li to uopce ili da ste radjale u opustenijim uvjetima, ali ne mozemo znati jer niste tako radjale! :? 

odmah da se ogradim, ne zelim siriti pesimizam po ovom poddijelu foruma, ali ponekad sam bas down. kako odgovoriti na takve komentare? teoretski, znamo da je atmosfera, opustenost itd itd bitna stvar, ali u praksi, vecina zena ipak radja u bolnicama, i u hr i vani, i pritom se dobro izmuci i ispati.. ne znam hocu li biti dovoljno jaka kad dodje do te odluke, ili cu popustiti komentarima okoline i otici u bolnicu da izvuku dijete iz mene..   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Felix, razumijem tvoju rezigniranost, ali ja vjerujem da s obzirom da težimo demokraciji, žene koje žele prirodan porod valjda će ga u HR jednog dana moći i ostvariti. Pa što više bude, uvjerena sam, pozitivnih iskustava, to će se više žena u društvu tome počet okretat. A ako ništa drugo, ako bolnički medikalizirani porod i dalje ostane trend, barem ćemo mi koje to ne želimo imat mogućnost izbora. 
U ovom članku, _("Trudovi i porod - naše kulturološko naslijeđe")_ 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=768
je baš lijepo opisano kako način poroda ovisi i o čitavom tvom svjetonazoru. Danas cijelo društvo teži tome da se sve događa brzo, a ne prirodno, da je svaka bol nepoželjna, a ne neko potencijalno iskustvo s razlogom. Porod je medicinska struka praktički proglasila potencijalno problematičnom i opasnom pojavom i bojim se da odatle čitav taj strah i negativan stav prema nečem što je PRIRODNO. Zato mnogo žena to danas doživljava kao nešto u čem svaku odluku treba prepustiti liječnicima (koji bi, bdwy, trebali liječiti BOLESTI), a da ne govorim kako se na porod gleda kao na nešto u što je suludo "upustiti se" izvan bolnice.
Ja vjerujem da ti nisi takvih svjetonazora i da ti se nebi sve u jednom trenutku preokrenulo.  :wink: 
Ako te bedira okolina, svrati na Rode da vidiš da nas ima još istomišljenika. :wink:  :D 
Nedavno sam pričala s bakom o njenim porodima. Ona je rodila troje, prvo doma, a kasnije u bolnici. I kaže ona, ma to ti je sve isto, samo je u bolnici sigurnije. Pa se malo zamislila i kaže da možda i nije sigurnije jer je u bolnici dobila sepsu...
Tako ja mislim da nas je naše bezgranično povjerenje u medicinu odvelo daleko od prirodnog poroda i oduzelo nam i odgovornost i neku samo ženama svojsvenu moć da razumiju svoje tijelo u tim trenucima.

Ja sam uvjerena da će mi ovaj drugi porod kroz cca mjesec dana biti prirodniji i u boljem sjećanju, jer bez obzira gdje rodila, neću dati da samnom rade šta hoće bez da me i pitaju, a još manje da mi otmu bebu i hrane je bočicom! :wink: Želim ga doživjeti aktivno, kao nešto što samo ja mogu odraditi, prema tome molim, tu se i mene nešto pita! :D

----------


## marta

Srecka, promijeniti cemo mi to. Samo, nazalost ne mozemo rpomijeniti preko noci.

----------

> mnogo žena to danas doživljava kao nešto u čem svaku odluku treba prepustiti liječnicima (koji bi, bdwy, trebali liječiti BOLESTI),


Pa to sam na starom forumu i komentirala...zašto, kad idem na kontrolu, doktro uredno ispunjava 'POVIJEST BOLESTI'?? Glupo...ok, to JE jedno 'drugo stanje', ali da smo bolesne...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ma da Anči, isto kao i one spike da ti doktor "vodi" trudnoću (umjesto prati ili kontrolira) ili da te "doktor porađa" (umjesto pomaže pri porodu), kao da bi bez njega beba ostala u trbuhu...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Na sve moguće nas stavljaju u pasivnu poziciju, pa čak i terminologijom    :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  .

----------


## Felix

srecka  :D  :D  :D 
hvala, Juanita  :D 
necu vise slusati jezive price s poroda i kad me zgrabi pesimizam, idem na rodin forum  :D  :D 
inace, tretiranje trudnica i rodilja kao bolesnice je jos jedna stvar koja me uvijek odbijala od rodilista i bolnica opcenito. pa i zivot kao takav je smrtonosna bolest i treba ga tako tretirati!!!  :shock:   :Smile:  
mozda bi rode trebale urigirati da se i to postupno ukloni, npr. da postoji 'povijest tijeka trudnoce' ili tako nesto, umjesto 'povijest bolesti', i da se ne pise bolesnica, nego rodilja. ali to je nazalost jedna od manje vaznih stvari u cijeloj prici! :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

:D , živio optimizam!

Imaš pravo, trebali bi počet inzistirat na drugačijoj terminologiji. Koliko god to bila mala stvar, nekako zvoni u uhu, makar podsvjesno.

----------


## Arijana

Ma kakva "povjest bolesti", pa zar niste imali trudničke knjižice?
Što se tiče poroda u kući dugo sam razmišljala o tome i došla do jednog zaključka - bolnica definitivno. 
Naravno bilo bi odlično da se promjene uvjeti u kojima rađamo počevši od očeva sudjelovanja u porodu, pa do banalnog brijanja. Ustvari da možemo same birati kako ćemo rađati da nam bude što ugodnije. Ali što se toga tiče to mi je najmanje važno jer imam dojam da bi mogla roditi i da visim s grane. Ono što me brine je bebica i njeno zdravlje i sigurnost. Nikakve statistike me ne mogu uvjeriti da je sigurnije ili jednako sigurno rađati doma, jer ako nešto pođe krivo gdje se radi o sekundama - nema pomoći, dok u bolnici se to još može popraviti. 
Ja sam imala užasno težak porod, drip, 12 sati užasnih bolova, rukom mi je širio cerviks jer se nisam otvarala, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomija itd. E sad u svomu tom iscrpljenosti i ošamućenosti možda sam krivo shvatila doktora kad je rekao da joj je 5 puta bila omotana pupčana vrpca oko vrata, iako mislim da je to nemoguće, ali eto recimo i da je 2 puta, prvo što sam promislila je kako to da je CTG cijelo vrijeme bio uredan. Doktor je isto bio zapanjen, Apgar joj je bio 10/10 i bila je ružičasta. I sad kad se toga sjetim pa zamislim da sam bila doma i da je bio slučaj da se beba davila, a ja neznam da se to događa, uh sva se zgrozim od pomisli. Zato mislim da sebi nikad nebi mogla oprostiti da se što bebi dogodi, a moglo joj se pomoći. 
A usporedba kako su to žene činile prije 50 godina mi nije baš opravdavajuća jer sigurno je da je bila češća smrtnost beba kojima bi se u bolnici vjerovatno moglo pomoći, a i majki samih. Valjda sam po prirodi ziherašica i ne želim ništa prepustiti slučaju, a i imam beskrajno povjerenje u svog ginekologa, a da ne govorim o babicama koje su mi bile na porodu. 

Ma najviše od svega ovoga što pričate me zgraža činjenica da neka rodilišta nemaju rooming in. Dok nisam došla na ovaj forum bila sam u uvjerenju da je to bilo tako prije nekih 30 godina. Moja beba je bila samnom 24h i to sam onaj dan kad sam rađala cijelu noć sam bila budna i u čudu je promatrala, zaspala sam tek sutra dan uveče. Bilo mi je stravično kad su mi je 3. dan odveli na fototerapiju zbog žutice. Cijelu noć i cijeli dan sam proplakala. Zato kažem, nemogu vjerovati da toga još uvijek ima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ma kakva "povjest bolesti", pa zar niste imali trudničke knjižice?


I u 1. i sad u 2. trudnoći- povijest bolesti.




> Nikakve statistike me ne mogu uvjeriti da je sigurnije ili jednako sigurno rađati doma, jer ako nešto pođe krivo gdje se radi o sekundama - nema pomoći, dok u bolnici se to još može popraviti. 
> Ja sam imala užasno težak porod, drip, 12 sati užasnih bolova, rukom mi je širio cerviks jer se nisam otvarala, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomija itd.  I sad kad se toga sjetim pa zamislim da sam bila doma i da je bio slučaj da se beba davila, a ja neznam da se to događa, uh sva se zgrozim od pomisli.


Tvoja reakcija je dosta tipična. Kad stvari krenu loše, mnoge žene su sklone tako razmišljati, a da se ni ne zapitaju jeli baš to bolničko okruženje i njihova procedura doprinijela tim komplikacijama. Ako si čitala prijašnje postove, upravo o tome je ovdje riječ. Vjerovala ili ne. Iz istih razloga (odgovornost prema svojoj bebici) ja bih se upravo odlučila na kućni porod bez ili s minimumom(ako je baš nužno) intervencija . 



> Valjda sam po prirodi ziherašica i ne želim ništa prepustiti slučaju, a i imam beskrajno povjerenje u svog ginekologa, a da ne govorim o babicama koje su mi bile na porodu.


A ja pak imam puno veće povjerenje u svoje tijelo. :wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ... ja bih se upravo odlučila na kućni porod bez ili s minimumom(ako je baš nužno) intervencija .


Jedino što me sprečava u tome je činjenica da kod nas primalje nemaju dovoljno obrazovanje, pa time ni ovlasti .O tome se baš pričalo na okruglom stolu na Sv. Duhu ove subote i nadam se da će to za par godina biti moguće kad im se osnuje visoka škola.
I dalje želim ponovo naglasiti da ne moramo imati svi isto mišljenje, ali svi moramo imati pravo IZBORA.

----------


## Arijana

Naravno da trebamo imati pravo izbora, ja govorim o svom doživljaju svega toga i nemogu se složiti s tvojom izjavom da se komplikacije s bebama događaju zbog bolničkog okruženja, da se radi toga može spetljat vrpca oko vrata!?! :shock: 
Ja vjerujem svome tijelu, ali s druge strane ne brine me kakav će porod biti za mene, nego za moju bebu, odnosno ishod poroda. Shvaćam što hoćeš reći za drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, narkotike i ostalo da mogu imati utjecaja na komplikacije s bebom, ali ima još masa toga što se može dogoditi u svoj toj udobnosti doma, a moglo se spriječiti u bolnici, razumiješ što govorim.

----------


## Ancica

Ja sam rodila oba puta u bolnici, pod njegom lijecnika zbog visokorizicne trudnoce.

Robiju je pupcana vrpca bila omotana oko vrata. Izasao je sav plav. Ali bez ikakvih posljedica.  Medutim, ono sto zelim reci je da moj lijecnik koji je asistirao Robijevom rodenju nije nista vise napravio nego sto bi primalja (u Kanadi, visokoobrazovana i samostalni djelatnik) takoder napravila. Ona bi isto toliko bila strucna u vodenju Robijevog tijela van sa obmotanom pupcanom vrpcom oko vrata kao i moj lijecnik.

Ja sam isto "ziherasica" u smislu da ne bih mogla posve roditi sama od straha u slucaju da nesto krene krivo. Ali bih mogla (da nije moje predeklampsije tijekom trudnoce) roditi kod kuce, dapace vjerojatno bih to i radije, uz pomoc primalje koja je obucena za samostalno asistiranje pri normalnom porodaju.

----------


## VedranaV

Žena bi trebala imati mogućnost da rodi u onoj okolini u kojoj se osjeća najsigurnije. Za neke žene je to bolnica, za neke porodni centar, za neke njihov dom. 

Za one žene koje žele roditi kod kuće, koje imaju normalnu trudnoću i iskusnu babicu pored sebe, porod kod kuće ne nosi veći rizik nego porod u u bolnici, to je pokazano i dokazano.

----------

Pupcana vrpca moze biti omotana xy puta oko vrata i ako radas doma i ako radas u bolnici. I svejedno di si, to se ne moze vidjeti. Jedan se dobar dio djece rada s pupcanom oko vrata.
Pri porodu doma babica isto slusa dijete, tj njegove otkucaje srca. A to je jedino sto je i vazno na ctg-u. Sasvim je nebitno koliko ti traju trudovi i koji im je vrh. Mislim, to je toliko irelevantan podatak da to nije normalno. Koga uopce briga za to???

No, da, htjedoh reci, na isti nacin ce i pri asistiranome porodu doma i pri porodu u bolnici otkriti da je nesto kako ne treba s djetetom.

----------

I jos jedna stvar, koju uvijek mislim pa zaboravim reci  :Smile:  
Stalno se kod rasprava o porodu kod kuce koristi taj izraz "ja sam ziherasica pa zato biram bolnicu".


Ja sam ziherasica i zato sam se i odlucila roditi prvi put u alternativnome centru, drugi put doma. Nema nista ziheraskoga u porodu u bolnici. Dapace, puno je veca sansa da ce se tijek poroda poremetiti.

----------


## VedranaV

Jesi vidjela moj post (zadnji na prvoj stranici)? Postale smo u skoro isto vrijeme.

Ženi koja želi roditi u bolnici, koju je strah roditi doma uz asistenciju babice, pametnije je otići u bolnicu jer će se tamo osjećati sigurno.

----------

Nisam vidila.

S tim da vrijedi i obrnuto :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Hvala Ančice, McGonagall i Vedrana, nemam što dodati. :D

----------

> Ma kakva "povjest bolesti", pa zar niste imali trudničke knjižice?


Ja sam sebi kupila knjižicu, socijalni ginić mi ju je potvrdio, a kako sam kontrolirala trudnoću u Vinogradskoj tamo sam je odnijela...i prim. Herman, koji mi je fenomenalan bio cijelo vrijeme (kud on nije mogao bit dežuran kad sam rađala...  :Sad:  ) je jednostavno rekao 'ma to vam nije potrebno' i ispisivao sve u povijest bolesti...

S tim da je i on rekao kad sam to komentirala, 'Da, malo je glupo, pa niste bolesni'...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta

25-30% djece se rađa s pupcanom vrpcom omotanom jednom ili vise puta oko vrata. To nije nis posebno. I moj brat i ja smo se rodili zamotani oko glave i vrata.

----------


## Arijana

To je u redu kad sve prođe kako treba, ali što sa slučajevima kad se zbog toga mora napraviti hitan carski rez jer naglo padnju otkucaji srca, a nema se vremena stići do bolnice...
Neznam što da kažem nego da to nije za mene. Kao što je netko tu napisao, neke se žene bolje osjećaju u bolnici, pa valjda sam jedna od tih. I ne slažem se s izjavama "ja vjerujem u svoje tijelo",  jer vjerujem i ja, ali želim imati na raspolaganju sve što mogu s medicinske strane i tek se onda osjećam dovoljno opušteno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> I ne slažem se s izjavama "ja vjerujem u svoje tijelo",  jer vjerujem i ja, ali želim imati na raspolaganju sve što mogu s medicinske strane i tek se onda osjećam dovoljno opušteno.


Ti si prije napisala da imaš " *beskrajno* povjerenje u svog ginekologa", na što sam ti odgovorila da ja pak imam veće povjerenje u svoje tijelo. Ne znam s čim se tu imaš ne slagat- to je moj doživljaj, a ono tvoj. Ne znači da prezirem medicinu, dapače, ali smatram da su kod poroda stvari specifične jer se ne radi o bolesti.
Ja tvoj izbor uvažavam , pa uvaži ti i drugačiji izbor, tim više što postoje za to brojni argumenti, ako te zanima pročitaj neke od gornjih linkova ili na portalu na temu _Porod_.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124

----------


## mamma Juanita

> To je u redu kad sve prođe kako treba, ali što sa slučajevima kad se zbog toga mora napraviti hitan carski rez jer naglo padnju otkucaji srca, a nema se vremena stići do bolnice...


Iskustva u inozemstvu (gdje se legalno obavljaju kućni porodi i imaju i iskustva i tradiciju) pokazuju da se to ne događa, jer primalja koja asistira porodu zna prepoznati ( kao i liječnik) znakove opasnosti za bebu ili mamu, i ne čeka zadnji tren nego ih na prvi znak problema na vrijeme šalje u bolnicu.

----------


## VedranaV

Osim toga, uvjet je da bolnica mora biti dovoljno blizu da se u slučaju komplikacija može stići do nje.

----------


## Arijana

> Ne znam s čim se tu imaš ne slagat- to je moj doživljaj, a ono tvoj.


Ja se s tobom mogu ne slagat u razmišljanjima, kao i ti sa mnom jer ne možemo svi razmišljati na isti način, a kao što sam rekla mene čine opuštenom jedne, a tebe druge stvari i ne trebaš to doživljavati kao neko negiranje tvoga stava. To je tvoj izbor i ja nemam ništa s tim. S obzirom da je ovo tema o kojoj se može unedogled raspravljati o slaganju i ne slaganju jer je to sve na osobnom doživljaju mislim da nema smisla da sad jedna drugu u nešto uvjeravamo. Ja sam samo iznjela neka svoja razmišljanja, a budući da vas je ovdje više koje želite porod kod kuće, ostavit ću vas na miru da o tome pričate i uzajamno se savjetujete, a ja nipošto ne želim ovu raspravu otezati nepotrebnim komentarima.
Uglavnom što god izabrale, sretno!!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

No hard feelings. :wink: 
Mislim da te rasprave ipak imaju smisla, jer možemo debatirati, po mogućnosti argumentirano, pa onda svatko može nešto i naučiti i odlučiti za sebe.
Nas koje smo za kućni porod možda na ovom forumu ima više, ali generalno u našem društvu smo u manjini. 
Niti nam je to već omogućeno. To je nešto za što se tek nastojimo izboriti. :wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da ni na forumu nema baš puno mama koje bi izabrale porod kod kuće da mogu. Vani se zapravo mali postotak žena odlučuje roditi kod kuće iako im je to omogućeno.

----------


## Felix

ali treba naglasiti jos jednu stvar.. vani su uvjeti u bolnicama takvi da se zene zaista mogu opustiti i radjati, uz podrsku oca i minimalno upletanje ljubaznog osoblja. zasto bi onda cak i minimalno riskirale porodom u kuci ako u bolnici mogu dobiti zaista human tretman?
moj nagon za porodom doma prije svega dolazi zbog situacije u nasim rodilistima! jer zelim prirodni porod, koji mi se u rodilistima u hr cini manje moguc..
da imam uvjete kao npr. Fortuna (beba, mama i tata zajedno spavaju noc nakon poroda u istom krevetu, itd, itd) ne bih forsirala porod kod kuce, barem za prvo dijete.

----------


## Felix

ali vratimo se na prvi postulat poroda kod kuce: pravo izbora!!! vecini zena takodjer ne odgovara porod u vodi, ali to nije razlog da se kade iz rodilista pobacaju van.. ako jedna manjina, koliko god mala bila, medicinski opravdano i ne vodeci nikoga u opasnost, zeli postupiti drugacije, smatram da bi se morao omoguciti i taj izbor. nije vazno hoce li jedna ili tri zene od sto odluciti roditi doma, poanta je da imaju taj izbor.

----------


## margita

mene zanima da li je kod nas -hrvatska moguce roditi doma...??? jer znam jednu zenu koja je rodila 2. dijete doma ,ali samo zato jer su joj trudovi krenuli ko ludi i jako brzo je bilo gotovo...odmah su krenuli u bolnicu i kaze da su joj pravili probleme u bolnici jer kao kako oni znaju da je to njena beba... :shock: ,ali sacuvali su posteljicu i upisali joj malca IPAK kao njeno dijete...
dakle moze li se kod nas rodit doma...planirano ??

----------

NE, upravo zato što nemamo dovoljno educirane babice...

Znači prave probleme i ako se zbilja krenulo u bolnicu ali sve je prije bilo gotovo...

IPAK su joj upisali dijete kao njeno...Maaaaaaaajko mila...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

Hitni carski ne znaci da su ga u stanju poceti raditi za 1ns. Dobiti ces ga pravovremeno i ako si doma u preporucenoj udaljenosti od bolnice, babica otkrije problem, kontaktira bolnicu i tamo te cekaju.

----------


## keka

> Mislim da ni na forumu nema baš puno mama koje bi izabrale porod kod kuće da mogu. Vani se zapravo mali postotak žena odlučuje roditi kod kuće iako im je to omogućeno.


Samo da uletim s malo statistike, bas sam nedavno gledala emisiju na tu temu.

U Danskoj je moguce roditi doma, ali se na to odlucuje svega 2% zena. Situacija se malo mijenja kad su u pitanju babice: 20% babica se odluci roditi svoje dijete doma.

A babice valjda znaju  :D

----------


## margita

pa neka postotci budu kakvi budu,ali mora ipak postojati mogucnost da i bar 2 % koje zele rode doma...

----------


## VedranaV

Ma jasno  :Smile: .

----------

Kod mene je 1% zena koje se odluce roditi doma.
S tim da je ovaj postotak veci u S-holmu jer je tamo sve to skupa puno organiziranije.
I uzasno je skupo, to je isto jedan od razloga sigurno.

----------


## Saradadevii

Hi svima, 
pridruzujem se ovoj znaimljivoj diskusiji s malim zakasnjenjem s nekoliko informacija, ideja i osobnnim iskustvom poroda kod kuce (u Engleskoj).
Ovdje 3 posto zena rodi kod kuce (sedamdesetih je bilo samo 1 posto); u to se ubrajaju i planirani i neplanirani kucni porodi; postotak onih koji se odluci za kucni porod je i veci, ali transfer u bolnicu je takodjer visok, osobito kod prvog djeteta (oko 40 posto). 
Moje je iskustvo da mnoge zene ne znaju da bi mogle roditi kod kuce(ne kaze im se da mogu izabrati); ako znaju i razmisljaju o tome, njihovi lijecnici opce prakse ih, blago receno, obeshrabruju (Meni je moj rekao da je kucni porod za idiote i da je to zastarjela stvar iz srednjega vijeka....toliko o poslovicnoj engleskoj pristojnosti....); ako ih to ne pokoleba, tijekom trudnoce se vrlo cesto traze 'razlolzi' zbog kojih bi im se sugeriralo da je bolje da idu u bolnicu(na primjer, razina zeljeza), a ako se sve te prepreke prebrode, jos uvijek postoji mogucnost da bolnica odbije poslati babicu/babice kod kuce jer nema dovoljno osoblja toga dana u bolnici....naravno, zena moze odbiti da dodje u bolnicu i tada oni trebaju doci jer su po zakonu duzni pomoci. Ovo sve vrijedi za zene koje zele roditi uz pomoc babica koje rade unutar sustava zdravstvenog osiguranja. Dakle, ne placa se ali je pomalo neizvjesno tko ce ti doci i hoce li doci. Mislim da se u tome krije razlog sto se mali broj zena odlucuje za porod kod kuce. Postoji puno neizvjesnosti i pritisak okoline kojoj se uglavnom cini da srljas u neku nepotrebnu ludost.
 Postoje i tzv nezavisne babice koje rade same ili u paru, koje promicu ideju prirodnog poroda i toleriraju mnostvo situacija od kojima bi se hrvatskim ginekolozima digla kosa na glavi (kao na primjer, porod koji traje 40 sati; kaze jedna od njih..."treba samo biti strpljiv i pustiti prirodu da radi svoj posao....'; vodenjak koji je puknuo prije vise od 24 sata, beba na zatku, cekanje na posteljicu sat-dva, tatu koji uskace s mamom u kadu za radjanje itd...) i  koje se naravno placaju (oko 3000 funti za pracenje trudnoce, porod i postnatalnu brigu od mjesec dana). Kada te nezavisne prisustvuju porodu, tada je transfer u bolnicu znatno rjedji.

Mi smo imali srecu/blagoslov da su dvije nase prijateljice babice, a jedna od njih je radila dugo godina kao nezavisna tako da se nismo trebali osloniti na zdravstveno, a niti platiti pozamasnu sumu. Uz mog supruga kod nas su se toga dana nasle i dvije moje prijateljice (Shantana je malo uranila, trebale smo toga dana imati party da proslavimo moj ulazaku u majcinstvo....) tako da nas je bio pun stan. Atmosfera koja se stvorila nikada ne bi bila moguca u bolnici i to je za mene najveca prednost i snaga kucnog poroda. Kada su mi poceli jaci trudovi, osjetila sam jaki poriv da budem sama, u zamracenoj sobi osvjetljenoj samo svijecom i uspunjenom glazbom i da jednostavno pustim tijelu da radi svoje a da um usmjerim na nesto drugo.  Tijekom cijelog poroda jedino uplitanje mojih babica bilo je to sto bi povremeno ulazile u sobu (nakon kucanja) i mjerile udarce Shantaninog srca. 
Mislim da je taj osjecaj privatnosti, sigurnosti i mogucnosti da se prepusti izuzetno vazan za prirodan tijek poroda (Shantana je zaplivala u moje ruke cetiri i pol sata nakon pocetka jakih trudova), a da prirodan tijek, bez nepotrebnih uplitanja stvara u zeni osjecaj moci i snage; e a to mnogima nije najpozeljnija stvar koja se treba dogoditi u drustvu.......porod, kao i dojenje, je prvorazredno politicko pitanje.

----------


## Ancica

Kod nas (u Ontariu, Kanada) pracenje trudnoce i porodaja od strane babice (u bolnici i kod kuce) je besplatno, kao i sve drugo sto spada pod zdravstvenu zastitu. 

Znam da nije tako u nekim drugim provincijama u Kanadi (ovdje je zdravstvo pod provincijskom nadleznoscu).

----------


## Felix

Saradadevii, super!!!!  :D  :D hocu i ja  :D  :D 
zaista ti zavidim na tako prekrasnom ulasku u majcinstvo!

----------


## Zorana

Meni se, u svakom slucaju, porod kod kuce cini kao idealna opcija.
Ali, nazalost, i ovde je jako skupo. (barem meni  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## mamma Juanita

Napokon se javila već spoiminjana mi seka :D  :wink: . Bolje da ona sama priča nego da je ja citiram.  :wink: Felix, i ja joj malo zavidim, ako se to upće može tako reći, jer mi je drago da je kod nje to tako divno prošlo. Još da možemo to i mi, šmrc...  :Sad:  
Pusa Shantani :D!



> Kod nas (u Ontariu, Kanada) pracenje trudnoce i porodaja od strane babice (u bolnici i kod kuce) je besplatno, kao i sve drugo sto spada pod zdravstvenu zastitu.


Ančice, i u Engleskoj je besplatno u okviru zdravs. osiguranja. Ali:  


> ..ne placa se ali je pomalo neizvjesno tko ce ti doci i hoce li doci.


A postoje i *nezavisne babice* koje rade van sustava, promiču prirodni porod i one se plaćaju. I to, za naše pojmove, puno.

----------


## Barbi

> npr. pušenje u trudnoći se smatra komplikacijom, višeplodne trudnoće isto, položaj zatkom isto itd.)


Zanima me šta se sve smatra komplikacijama u trudnoći?
Postoji li negdje spisak?

Nisam recimo znala da se pušenje u trudnoći smatra komplikacijom.

----------


## Felix

podizem ovaj topic s jednim pitanjem. sto je s vristanjem pri porodu? ako se porod desava kod kuce, tu postoje i susjedi... ok, recimo da je bol manja zbog opustenosti, pa je mozda potreba za ispustanjem krikova manja, ali po jednom tekstu sa portala vristanje je i dobro ako se kanalizira na pravi nacin. neovisno da li pomaze pri porodu ili ne, nekako mi cudno zvuci radjati usred noci, kad cijela zgrada spava, i odjednom noc zaparaju krikovi rodilje...  :?  jel se stavi natpis na vrata 'molimo toleranciju, porod u tijeku' il nesto slicno?  :D  kako je to rijeseno u zemljama u kojima postoji asistirani porod kod kuce?
Juanita, mozda ti mozes reci sestrino iskustvo.   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

hehe, cujem ja vristanje u stanu a garantirano nije zbog poroda  :Razz: 
pa nikom nista  :Smile: 

a ako radjas u kuci, mozes sta oces, nitko te ne cuje....

a gledala sam na vise poroda kod kuce, na video u tv-u, i mogu ti reci da malo koja zena koja radja kod kuce vristi, mozda je to povezano sa jednom dozom opustenosti koju imas kad radjas u svom domu.....

----------


## apricot

A zašto bi, uopće, vrištala?

----------


## Felix

McGonagall, ne vidjam te u zadnje vrijeme na forumu   :Smile:  
cini mi se da si iznijela na starom forumu svoje price s poroda. zamolila bih admina da ih prebaci na novi forum (nisam ih ovdje nasla) ili jos bolje, da ih ponovno napises, sa vise detalja  :D  :D

----------


## Felix

> A zašto bi, uopće, vrištala?


pa nekim zenama vise odgovara da vriste dok radjaju... bio je zgodan clanak o tome na portalu, a zakljucujem i po anketama koje sam vidjela na mamama i bebama. pa si mislim, da ne bi susjedi zvali policiju  :shock: 

doduse,




> hehe, cujem ja vristanje u stanu a garantirano nije zbog poroda  
> pa nikom nista


istina  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Saradadevii

Felix, evo ukratko moga iskustva. Uselili smo se u novi stan tjedan dana prije nego sto se Shantana rodila i namjeravali smo obici sve susjede iznad i pokraj nas i obavijestiti ih sto ce se zbivati pa ako cuju neke cudne zvukove da znaju.....(zidovi su vrlo tanki tako da mi cujemo susjede iznad nas kad god naprave koji korak). Medjutim, tjekom tjedna nismo imali vremena, a onda je u subotu Shantana uranila i imali smo vaznije stvari za rjesavati (kao na primjer kako sto brze postaviti rolete da stan bude zamracen, kako napuniti bazen s vodom kada je voda u kvartu iskljucena zbog kvara, kako izbjeci telefonske pozive bonicke babice da se dodjemo registrirati u bolnicu itd....)
Sve je proteklo prilicno tiho (ako se ne racuna neprekidna glazba u obje sobe u trajanju od cetiri- pet sati i glazba u zivo u finalu  :Laughing:  ) tako da su susjedi ostali neuznemireni.
Visok stupanj privatnosti i opustenost cuda stvaraju.
Vrijedi i obratno: nedavno mi je jedna poznanica koja je inace hipnoterapeut, ispricala kako se dobro nosila sa bolovima (dva dana u laznim trudovima pa dva dana u pravim trudovima....) sve do onog trenutka kada joj je babica rekla da mora u bolnicu na drip i da treba dobiti petadin (drogu koju ovdje koriste protiv bolova) jer se SIGURNO nece moci nositi s bolovima. Kaze da ju je tom svojom opaskom potpuno slomila.
Inace, bio je na portalu i jedan clanak o tome kako je dozivljaj poroda vrlo kulturoloski uvjetovan. Svi dokumentarci ili igrani filmovi koje sam ja vidjela a koji su prikazivali porod u bolnici, prikazivali su zene koje zapomazu ili vicu ili su im lica izoblicena od boli. Vrlo sugestivna poruka....

----------

